# Install Problems HP C 4280



## BevF (Apr 13, 2008)

After many, many online discussions with HP support and no installed All-in-One HP C4280, I am turning to you!

During the installation process I receive an error message that "The system cannot find the specified path." When attempting to locate the driver I get a code 28 error. I am not really well versed in all of this. Help please!


----------

